# ADCOM GFA-5475 manual needed



## kosscher (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello beautiful people.

I was lucky to get ADCOM GFA-5475 occasionally.
Need to clean and test it, so I am looking for the user manual and service manual if possible, if someone can PM it to me. 

XLR pinouts I did find here, so need to buy connectors or cables.

Also looking for the side covers as they are broken


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you get to the adcom website?
http://www.adcom-usa.com/userguides/gfa-5475-ug.pdf

if not i will upload it for you.


----------



## kosscher (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for the link, manage to download it via proxy.

I am wondering if service manual available from there )))


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kosscher said:


> Thank you for the link, manage to download it via proxy.
> 
> I am wondering if service manual available from there )))


looks like that one you have to pay for...

SVC-GFA-5475 - ADCOM-USA


----------



## kosscher (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you again, let's see if the unit is working. NO need to spend than...


----------

